
ExxonMobil is spending $1bn a year researching renewable energy - endswapper
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/exxonmobil-renewable-energy-research-oil-company-development-biofuels-algae-electricity-a8035496.html
======
mb53
Any proofs that this is true and not just propaganda to make it look like a
good company ?

